# Portuguese Happy Birthday lyrics



## johngomme

Could someone please give me the full lyrics of "Parabens a voce" (i.e. Portuguese version of "Happy Birthday to you" as sung as candles on birthday cake are blown out?


----------



## Outsider

This should have been posted in the Portuguese-English section.

Here it is:

_Parabéns a você,
Nesta data querida.
Muitas felicidades,
Muitos anos de vida.

Hoje é dia de festa,
Cantam as nossas almas.
Para o/a menino/a _____,
Uma salva de palmas._

I think there's more, but people usually just sing these two stanzas.


----------



## Lems

johngomme said:
			
		

> Could someone please give me the full lyrics of "Parabens a voce" (i.e. Portuguese version of "Happy Birthday to you" as sung as candles on birthday cake are blown out?


Hi John

If you want to listen to those lyrics in both Brazilian and European Portuguese, copy the whole sentence below (Ctrl C) and 
paste it (Ctrl V) here. Then choose the language and the voice.

_"Parabéns a você, nesta data querida. Muitas felicidades, muitos anos de vida."_

Enjoy  

Lems
_______________________________________________
Dogs come when you call, cats have answering machines.


----------



## gregori

Hi!!

 Just doing a correction, the correct lyrics would be:
"Parabéns a você,
 Nesta data querida,
 Muita felicidade
 muitos anos de vida"

muita felicidade, instead of  muitas felicidades!

best regards,
Rodrigo


----------



## Sparkle

gregori said:
			
		

> Hi!!
> 
> 
> muita felicidade, instead of muitas felicidades!
> 
> best regards,
> Rodrigo


 
Hi Rodrigo!

I don't know about how you sing it there in Brazil, but here in Portugal I've never heard anyone sing "muita felicidade"... "Muitas felicidades" is how we sing it.  

Peace

~Spark


----------



## gregori

Sparkle said:
			
		

> Hi Rodrigo!
> 
> I don't know about how you sing it there in Brazil, but here in Portugal I've never heard anyone sing "muita felicidade"... "Muitas felicidades" is how we sing it.
> 
> Peace
> 
> ~Spark



Hi Spark!

Thanks for your reply!
Actually here in Brazil people always sing "Muitas felidicades" either!
(they also sing 'parabéns pra você', instead of 'parabéns a você')
I just wanted to send the  lyrics as they were "composed" (or translated ) 

best regards,
Rodrigo


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Lems said:
			
		

> [. . .]
> paste it (Ctrl V) here. Then choose the language and the voice.
> [. . .]



Lems, às vezes retiram a menina da Oddcast do ar, às vezes colocam-na de novo. Mas pra quem quiser fazer uma tentativa de escutar a menina falando, sugiro os seguintes passos:


Digitar "www" ponto "oddcast" ponto "com".
Clicar na aba  "SITEPAL STORE".
Clicar no  botão  "Try Demo". Uma outra janela aparecerá.
Nessa janela, à esquerda, na coluna "AUDIO LIBRARY", escolha "F_Text2Speech".
Em seguida, no rodapé daquela janela, escolha "RECORD". Uma outra janela aparecerá.
Nessa outra janela, escolha "TEXT TO SPEECH". Uma terceira janela aparecerá!
Nessa terceira janela, em "Languages", escolha a língua-alvo ou língua na qual deseja ouvir pronunciado o seu texto.
Mas aqui pra nós e o povo da rua, dá um trabalho danado, pois precisamos clicar no botão "RECORD" toda a vez que queremos ouvir o texto digitado. 

A Oddcast deu uma mexida no sítio, dificultando ainda mais o acesso à versão "demo".


----------



## MJD

Márcio,

Gosto muito deste "site."  Mais um onde se pode brincar.


----------



## Chiba Girl

hi gregori,
can you give the lyrics of this song the way you usually sing it in brazil?


			
				gregori said:
			
		

> Hi Spark!
> 
> Thanks for your reply!
> Actually here in Brazil people always sing "Muitas felidicades" either!
> (they also sing 'parabéns pra você', instead of 'parabéns a você')
> I just wanted to send the  lyrics as they were "composed" (or translated )
> 
> best regards,
> Rodrigo


----------



## Chiba Girl

hi gregori,
can you send a lyrics of this happy birthday song the way you originally sing it in brasil?


----------



## Vanda

Very short indeed:

_Parabéns pra você_
_Nesta data querida_
_Muitas felicidades_
_Muitos anos de vida!_

See here, inclusive Portugal's version.


----------



## Chiba Girl

vanda,
muito obrigada pra seu ajuda,ate logo.....


----------



## Isabelita

Alo gente!

Esta e outra (mas e so brincadeira ...)

Parabens pra voce
eu so vim pra comer
esqueci do presente
nunca mais vou trazer ... 

Isabelita


----------



## ritmo.de.capoeira

There are a few more verses...

_(While clapping)_

Parabéns pra você
Nesta data querida
Muitas felicidades
Muitos anos de vida!

Chegou a hora de apagar a velinha
Vamos cantar aquela musiquinha
Parabéns pra você _(clap 3 x's fast during the "pra você" part)_
Parabéns pra você _(clap 3 x's fast during the "pra você" part)_
Pelo seu aniversário.

Que Deus lhe dê muita saúde e paz
E que os anjos digam amém
Parabéns pra você _(clap 3 x's fast during the "pra você" part)_
Parabéns pra você _(clap 3 x's fast during the "pra você" part)_
Pelo seu aniversário.

É pique! É pique! É pique, é pique, é pique! 
_(first two are slower, last three are fast, each with their own claps)_
É hora! É hora! É hora, é hora, é hora! 
_(first two are slower, last three are fast, each with their own claps)_
Rá-tim-bum! _(slow, clap on each)_
(Nome do aniversariante) 3 vezes


People don't always sing the other verses, many times it's just the first verse, and then it speeds up-- but I've always heard the last part (é pique, é pique...etc)  

Hope this helps!


----------



## Guigo

ritmo.de.capoeira said:


> There are a few more verses...
> 
> _(While clapping)_
> 
> Parabéns pra você
> Nesta data querida
> Muitas felicidades
> Muitos anos de vida!
> 
> *Chegou a hora de apagar a velinha*
> *Vamos cantar aquela musiquinha*
> *Parabéns pra você (clap 3 x's fast during the "pra você" part)*
> *Parabéns pra você (clap 3 x's fast during the "pra você" part)*
> *Pelo seu aniversário.*
> 
> *Que Deus lhe dê muita saúde e paz*
> *E que os anjos digam amém*
> *Parabéns pra você (clap 3 x's fast during the "pra você" part)*
> *Parabéns pra você (clap 3 x's fast during the "pra você" part)*
> *Pelo seu aniversário.*
> 
> É pique! É pique! É pique, é pique, é pique!
> _(first two are slower, last three are fast, each with their own claps)_
> É hora! É hora! É hora, é hora, é hora!
> _(first two are slower, last three are fast, each with their own claps)_
> Rá-tim-bum! _(slow, clap on each)_
> (Nome do aniversariante) 3 vezes
> 
> 
> People don't always sing the other verses, many times it's just the first verse, and then it speeds up-- but I've always heard the last part (é pique, é pique...etc)
> 
> Hope this helps!


 
Hmmm... I think that the bold parts are from a different song. Perhaps someone can confirm.


----------



## honorable_n

Well, I don't know much of european portuguese, but if you want the brazilian version:
_Parabéns pra você ["pra" is more commonly used in Brazil and a in Portugual]_
_Nesta data querida_
_Muitas felicidades_
_Muitos anos de vida!_
_Parabéns pra você_
_Nesta data querida_
_Muitas felicidades_
_Muitos anos de vida!_
_É pique! É pique! É pique, é pique, é pique!_
_É hora! É hora! É hora, é hora, é hora!_
_Rá-tim-bum!_
_"(_*birthday boy's name*_)"! "(_*birthday boy's name*_)"! "(_*birthday boy's name*_)"!_

_In some cases, just to annoy the "birthday boy" they include this (really annoying) part:_
_Com quem será_
_Com quem será_
_que o_ _(birthday boy)_vai casar
vai depender, vai depender
se a/o _(someone you know the celebrator likes)_ vai querer


Well, It's annoying but it's fun. 
That was the more common parts,i.e. what you will always see and mostly only what you will see.
obviously there have I lot of variations and additions.


----------



## ritmo.de.capoeira

...these are the lyrics I learned here in Brazil...

I am sure there are many variations


----------



## honorable_n

Are you brazilian? (I asking since your mother language is "english").

Hey, I know something more: there regional diferences, right? This make a lot of variations. But I'm pretty sure:  from _Parabéns pra você _to _Muitos anos de vida!_ is somewhat standart.


----------



## ritmo.de.capoeira

I~m not, these are the lyrics my Brazilian Portuguese professor gave us here in Salvador da Bahia.


----------



## honorable_n

Great place.


----------



## EDSM

honorable_n said:


> _Com quem será_
> _que o_ _(birthday boy)_vai querer


A palavra correta é "casar".
Com quem será que o _(__aniversariante)_ vai casar.

Quando tem, essa é a parte mais legal da música


----------



## honorable_n

It's true. I've already fixed. 

And yes, it's fun.


----------



## scarla

johngomme said:


> Could someone please give me the full lyrics of "Parabens a voce" (i.e. Portuguese version of "Happy Birthday to you" as sung as candles on birthday cake are blown out?




Parabéns a você
Nesta data querida
Muitas felicidades
Muitos anos de vida!

Hoje é dia de festa
Cantam as nossas almas
Para o/a menino/a <nome>
Uma salva de palmas!

(palmas)

Poderam ser cantadas também por esta ordem, as seguintes quadras:
Tenha tudo de bom
Do que a vida contém
Tenha muita saúde
E amigos também

Hoje o/a <nome> faz anos
Porque Deus assim quis
O que mais desejamos
É que seja feliz!

And the other is 

_Parabéns a você,
nesta data querida,
muita felicidade,
muitos anos de vida

Parabéns a você
nesta data querida
muita felicidade,
muitos anos de vida

É pique, é pique
é pique é pique é pique
é hora, é hora
é hora é hora é hora
Rá-tim-bum
<nome>

Hoje o/a <nome> faz <idade> anos
Porque Deus assim quis
O que mais desejamos
É que seja feliz!_


----------



## patriota

Em São Paulo, é usada a segunda versão que scarla mencionou acima, porém a última parte é cantada:

_Hoje o(a) <nome> faz anos
 É o azar é só dele(a)
Cada ano que passa
<nome> fica mais velho(a)!_


----------



## Vanda

patriota said:


> Em São Paulo, é usada a segunda versão que scarla mencionou acima, porém a última parte é cantada:
> 
> _Hoje o(a) <nome> faz anos
> É o azar é só dele(a)
> Cada ano que passa
> <nome> fica mais velho(a)!_



Esta é ótima!


----------



## Youngfun

Wow, so in Portugal and in Brazil it's so long the birthday song!
And every sentence is different!

In other languages it's always 4 sentences, all the same. Maybe only putting the name on the 3th sentence.


----------

